# Experience Letter from Employer



## anujmalhotra262 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi,

I contacted my employer for an experience letter and finally got a template to be filled in and sent back to them.. Can someone validate if this template is fine?

I have 7.5 Yrs exp in IT and worked in Oracle Apps ERP and now working in OBIEE and BI Publisher.. Please suggest in which category I should apply and if the content listed below suitable/ perfect to be submitted to ACS for Assessment.

------------------------------------------------

This is to certify that Mr. XXXXX was full time employed with XXXXXX from ...... to ........

While leaving our organization, he was designated as XXXXX

During his employment with XXXXXXX, he was responsible for the following:

1.	Interacting with clients, requirement gathering and preparing requirement specification and design documents for Project deliverables.

2.	Implementation of Oracle Business Intelligence Enterprise Edition/Oracle Business Intelligence Applications (OBIEE/OBIA) Projects.

3.	Design and develop OBIEE Metadata repository using OBIEE Administration Tool, Dashboards/Reports that are dynamic & interactive with intuitive drilldowns, navigations, drill-across & drillable charts using Oracle Business Intelligence Enterprise Edition and BI Publisher.

4.	Unit testing of OBIEE Components and migration of RPD and OBIEE Web Catalog components across Development, Quality Assurance, and Production environments. 

5.	Implement Data-level security and Object-level (Dashboards/Reports) security among users, groups and application roles.

6.	Installing OBIEE and its components on Linux and windows environment and handling post production support activities such as bugs, defects and change requests.


He utilized skills including

1.	Oracle Business Intelligence Enterprise Edition (OBIEE)/Oracle Business Intelligence Applications (OBIA)
2.	BI Publisher/XML Publisher, Oracle Discoverer ( Viewer, Admin Edition, Plus Edition)
3.	Data Warehousing and PL/SQL


We wish him/her all the best for his/her future endeavors.

Awaiting response.


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I contacted my employer for an experience letter and finally got a template to be filled in and sent back to them.. Can someone validate if this template is fine?
> 
> ...



If the Job description and skills etc are all correct - its perfectly alright!!


----------



## anujmalhotra262 (Apr 22, 2013)

Yes. The description and skills mentioned are correct. I am worried about the Format and layout..


----------



## anujmalhotra262 (Apr 22, 2013)

Flames123 said:


> If the Job description and skills etc are all correct - its perfectly alright!!


Can you suggest me which Category is suitable for me? Software Engineer or anyother?


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Yes. The description and skills mentioned are correct. I am worried about the Format and layout..


the format is correct and no issues. I am not in this line of work - so cannot comment.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Developer Programmer looks to be appropriate.


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

Flames123 said:


> If the Job description and skills etc are all correct - its perfectly alright!!


Hey there,

Couple of things that I guess you should consider adding to the reference letter (I used them for my reference letter):

A) Include a line to say that the employment was full time
B) Standard hours of work per work: eg 40 hours per week
C) Salary at the time of leaving- also try and ensure that this matches with your payslips and credit to bank statements

I wont be able to comment on the roles and responsibilities as I am an accountant. But if you have included it, thats fine.


----------



## savioanbu (Sep 12, 2013)

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I contacted my employer for an experience letter and finally got a template to be filled in and sent back to them.. Can someone validate if this template is fine?
> 
> ...



Hi Anuj,

congratulations. I see that you are in Australia now. This thread came up in my search. 

Please let me know if the same format worked for you. My wife is a BIP and OBIEE developer and I'm trying to get her skills assessed. If you confirm, I'l use the same format with minor changes.

Best Regards,
Savio


----------



## aspirantaussie (Aug 31, 2016)

*OBIEE developer Category*

Hi Anuj,

I have been searching in this forum for someone who has applied with experience as OBIEE developer and got get their skills assessed. 

I am also a OBIEE/ETL developer with 2 years experience. I just wanted to know in which category you applied, documents submitted and your experience then. Kindly share you experience on this. 

I am also worried about my skill assessment as I am basically from a Electronics & Communication background.

Thanks,
aspirantaussie


----------

